# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Общие вопросы >  Поиграться в облаке?

## MedForce

Хотел спросить у местной общественности - есть ли у кого-то опыт пользования русским облачным сервисом для игр Плейкей? Они вроде как в этом году проапгрейдились серьезно. Кто пробовал? Поделитесь, пожалуйста, впечатлениями.

----------


## alexmannsonn

А чё сам? Не ? Протестить не судьба?

----------


## MedForce

> А чё сам? Не ? Протестить не судьба?


Хех. Убедил.Затестит самостоятельно, пока на демках и минимальном тарифе. Гонял в гта 5 и третьего ведьмака. Полет нормальный, имеет хд-картинку и 30 фпс. Но это ограничение, о котором Плейкей честно пишет на сайте. Чтоб его снять, надо подписку подороже. Как решусь на эксперимент - отпишусь тут.

----------


## KTV_G

А неплохой вариант.  как раз собрался основательно апать железо, обновил карточку и БП, пока буду копить на камень и маму можно и на Плейкее побегать.

----------

MedForce (23.09.2017)

----------


## MedForce

> А неплохой вариант.  как раз собрался основательно апать железо, обновил карточку и БП, пока буду копить на камень и маму можно и на Плейкее побегать.


Ты главное позаботься о том, чтобы у тебя интернет быстрый был. Потому что для Плейкея это, так сказать, определяющий параметр. Минимальная скорость 10 мбит, но этого тебе хватит на качество картинки в 720р и 30 фпс. Если хошь больше - надо 30 мбит и подороже подписку.

----------

